# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  نبذة عـن الملاكمة

## امير الصمت

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * تعرف الملاكمة،   هي رياضة يهاجم فيها اثنان من الرياضيين ذوي الوزن المماثل  بعضهما البعض بقبضاتهم في سلسلة فترات تتراوح من 1 إلى 3 دقائق تسمى  "الجولات". في كل من الانقسامات الأوليمبية والمحترفة، المقاتلون (الذين  يدعون الملاكمين أو المقاتلين) يتفادون لكمات معارضهم بينما يحاولون تحقيق  لكمات بأنفسهم. النقاط ممنوحة للضربات الصلبة النظيفة في المنطقة القانونية  على جبهة جسم المعارض فوق الخصر، والضربات إلى الرأس والجذع يعتبران أثمن.  إن المقاتل الحاصل على أكثر النقاط بعد العدد المحدد من الجولات يعلن  فائزاً. النصر يمكن أن ينجز أيضاً إذا سقط المعارض وأصبح غير قادر على  النهوض قبل أن يحسب الحكم إلى عشرة (وتسمى الضربة القاضية، أوKO) أو إذا المعارض كان مصاباً جداً ولا يمكنه أن يستمر (وتسمى الضربة القاضية التقنية، أوTKO). الأوزان في الملاكمة لتحقيق المساواة التامة بين الملاكمين فقد تم تقسيم المتلاكمين إلى عشر طبقات حسب أوزانهم وهذه الأوزان هي: وزن 48 - خفيف الذبابة وزن من 49 - الذبابة وزن من 52 - الديك وزن من 55 - الريشة وزن من 58 - الخفيف وزن من 61 - خفيف الوسط وزن من 64 - الوسط وزن من 69 - ثقيل المتوسط وزن من 76 - خفيف الثقيل وزن من 81 - الثقيل وزن + 91 - فوق الثقيل لباس رياضة الملاكمة يرتدي اللاعبون  في رياضة الملاكمة أحذية خفيفة خاصة ويلفون أربطة وافية من التيل حول  قبضاتهم قبل أن يلبسوا فوقها قفازات ضخمة من الجلد محشوة بشعر الخيل وقد  حددت أوزان القفازات كما يلي: من وزن الذبابة إلى الوزن الخفيف 114 غرام. من وزن خفيف المتوسط إلى وزن خفيف ثقيل 143 غرام. وزن ثقيل 171 غرام.* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   حلبة الملاكمة
تجري لعبة الملاكمة فوق حلبة مربعة الشكل ومحاطة بالحبال وأبعادها من 4.35 م  على الأقل إلى 6 أمتار لكل جانب وأرضيتها مصنوعة بطبقة من اللباد بسمك 1ء2  سم ومغطاة بقماش من التيل وذلك لكسر حدة السقوط فوقها " كتاب الملاكمة  الحديثة " للأستاذ الدكتور إسماعيل حامد عثمان ء رئيس لجنة الحكام الدولية  ورئيس الأتحاد المصري للملاكمة 0 تاريخ  الملاكمة
يقترح الدلايل الأسبق بأن الملاكمة كانت سائدة في شمال أفريقيا منذ 4000 قبل الميلاد، وفي البحر الأبيض المتوسط في 1500 قبل الميلاد.
حاكم يوناني يسمى ذيسوس، الذي حكم حول العام 900 قبل الميلاد، كان يتسلى  بمشاهدة الرجال الذين يجلسون أمام بعضهم البعض ويضربون بقبضاتهم حتى يقتل  أحدهم. مع مرور الوقت، واصل المقاتلون الكفاح على أقدامهم ولبسوا القفازات  (ليست مبطنة). قبلت الملاكمة أولاً كرياضة أوليمبية (اليونانيون القدماء  كانوا يدعونها "بيجم" أو "بيجماتشيا") في 688 قبل الميلاد، والمشاركون في  الألعاب القديمة كانوا يتدربون على ضرب الحقائب (التي كانت تسمى  "كوريكوس"). كان المقاتلين يبقون أصابعهم محررة، ولبسوا أشرطة جلدية (دعت  "هيمانتيس") على أيديهم، وأرساغهم، وأحياناً على أذرعتهم، لحمايتهم من  الجروح. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   في روما القديمة، المقاتلون كانوا عادة مجرمين وعبيد. تمنوا أن يصبحوا  أبطالاً وينالون حريتهم. على أية حال، الرجال الأحرار كانوا يقاتلون أيضاً.  في النهاية، الملاكمة أصبحت شعبية جداً بحيث حتى الأرستوقراطيين بدؤوا  بممارستها، ولكنها منعت من قبل الحاكم أوغسطس. في 500 بعد الميلاد، الرياضة  منعت من قبل ثيودوريك الأكبر.  تعليم الملاكمة
ان الدفاع هي من الاسس المهارية لتعلم الملاكم بعد اتقانه لوقفة الاستعداد  وتعليم اللكمة المستقيمة اليسرى واليمنى ، عندها يقوم المدرب بتوجيه لاعبيه  على تطبيق اساليب الدفاع ويبدأ من اول مهارة يعلم بها لاعبيه وهي المهارة  التي يقوم المدرب قبل كل شيء بشرح المهارة لدى لاعبية مثالا" على ذلك (  تعليم الصد - blocking) احدى المهارات المعروفة في مجال تعليم التكتيك ،  يطلب من احد الملاكمين توجيه لكمة مستقيمة في البداية بشكل بطيء ويقوم  المدرب بتوجيه الثاني بصد اللكمة بالكف المفتوح ويتم تكرار ذلك خلال الوحدة  التدريبية ولمدة شهران على الاقل واثناء التطبيق يتم ملاحظة الوقفة  والتغطية الصحيحة لدى الملاكمين وبديهي ان خلال التطبيق العملي تجري بعض  الاخطاء فعلى المدرب يقوم بالتوجيه والتصحيح الى تصل هذه المهارة لحالة من  الميكانيزم في التطبيق وكلما تكرر التطبيق تحسنت جمالية وانسيابية اللكمة  في التوجيه الصحيح ،واحب ان اوجه المدربين ان تنوع اساليب الدفاع للمستقيمة  اليسرى واليمنى تعد من الاساليب المهمة في التدريب لان المستقيمة  تعتبرمفتاح اللكمات في الملاكمة وقد تميز بها الملاكم العالمي محمد علي  كلاي والملاكم جولويس وغيره من الملاكمين الجيدين على المستوى العالمي وقد  برعوا في استخدامها مع نجاحهم في حياتهم اللكمية، وبعد تعلم هذه المهارة  ننتقل الى تعليم ( دفع اللكمة الى الداخل outsid parry    ففي هذه الحالة يتم بدل الصد بالكف المفتوح هو دفع اللكمة الى الداخل اى  جهة يسار الملاكم وعدم المبالغة باليد والتحرك مع الحفاظ على قفة الاستعداد  وكذلك يتم التدريب عليها شهرين على الاقل وبعد ذلك يتم تطبيق المهارتين  وجعلها مهارة واحدة في التطبيق ، والمهارة الثالثة هي الانسحاب الى الخلف  (push away) وهذه هي احدى المهارات اللكمية التي تطبق في الدفاع عن  المستقيمة اليسرى او اليمنى وكذلك يتم ربط هذه المهارة بالمهارات الاخرى  لتطبيقها على اللاعبين وطبيعي ان هنالك الكثير من الاساليب الدفاعية انا  جلبت بعض من هذه التطبيقات المحدودة في مجال الدفاع ، وللعلم ان افضل ابطال  العالم بعد تعلمه المهارات لايجيد الابعض من هذه المهارات المحدودة والتي  يتطبع عليها مثالا" على ذلك مثل الملاكم تايسون الذي يجيد مهارة معروفة  ومحسوبة عليه هي ( step dcross) يعني لكل ملاكم  اسلوبه في اللعب الذي تطبع عليها وحسب مواصفات الجسمانية للملاكم ، ومن  خلال هذه التطبيقات حتى المدرب تكتشف لديه الكثير من المهارات التي تظهر  لديه في الممارسة العملية ، لدى لاعبيه في تطبيق ( man to man )-وهي  الطريقة لاوربا الشرقية وكوبا في 
تطبيق مهارات اللكمية . الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ملاحظة تدريبية : على المدرب عدم التعجل في تعليم الملاكمة دائما" عليه  التدرج في عملية التدريب والتأكيد على تكرار المهارة لكي تتطبع لدى الملاكم  وتكون المهارة تصل الى حالة انسيابية وحالة ميكانيزم في التطبيق عندها  تكون الاجادة التامة لهذه المهارة مع ملاحظة المدرب الاخطاء في التطبيق  المهاري العام

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي ع الموضوع والتميز

----------


## امير الصمت

* مشكورين على المرور نورتو الموضوع*

----------


## mohamed73

الله يعطيك الصحة

----------


## امير الصمت

*مشكور حبيبى على مرورك*

----------

